# Bad hair algae problem!!!!



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi

Ive been dosing EI for a week with this reigime

Day 1: 50% water change then 10ml of phosphate,3ml of potassium,3ml of nitrogen

Day 2: 5ml of flourish

Day 3: Same as day 1

Day 4: Same as day 2

Day 5:same as day 1 but with no potassium

Day 6:same as day 2

Day 7: No dosing

I have pressurised co2 at 2 bps and 50 watts of T5 light..tank is 10 gallon
i use seachem ferts

Getting abit frustrated as i just cant shift the algae

Any ideas???

Elliott


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What's your photo period and stocking level?


----------



## elliott89 (Jan 21, 2007)

Photo period is 8 hours..stocking level is just a few amano shrimps..no fish


----------



## jwad (Mar 11, 2007)

phospahtes seem high


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like you have the phosphate and nitrate doses reversed. I don't know how much PO4 a 10 ml dose is or how much nitrate a 3 ml dose is, but normally those numbers are seen reversed.

You have a lot of light, enough to need good CO2 injection. Why not make or buy a drop checker/CO2 indicator. The Red Sea version only costs about $14 at most stores and it works fine, if used right.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm the one that suggested that dosing... and I'm also wondering about whether the CO2 level is good. 

Also a week isn't really long enough to start seeing solid results.

3ml of Seachem Nitrogen in about 8.5g = just over 7mg/l of NO3
10ml of Seachem Phosphorous in 8.5g = less than 1.5mg/l of PO4


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Laith said:


> I'm the one that suggested that dosing... and I'm also wondering about whether the CO2 level is good.
> 
> Also a week isn't really long enough to start seeing solid results.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected! Those of us used to dosing dry chemicals are not likely to think of the concentration of nitrogen being higher in Seachem's nitrogen fert than the concentration of phosphorous in their phosphorous fert. It's a different world.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm still pulling hair algae out of my tanks - more dosing of everything seems to help a little. If there's one key component that can help, I'm all ears.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

CO2, the magic elixer! Use a drop checker to make sure it is 30 ppm or so.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

How about adding some Seachem Excel until you get your CO2 running at the appropriate rate. There are lots of folks here who dose Excel along with injecting CO2. Just a thought!


----------

